# Cpt code of x-ray



## melerickid (Apr 2, 2009)

I would like to know what the cpt code is for a forearm x-ray 3 views. I can only find a 2 view. But my tech said that their is a 3 view. Can someone please help me.


----------



## LLovett (Apr 2, 2009)

I see 3 views of the wrist and hand not the forearm.

I think your tech may be confusing them.

Laura, CPC


----------

